# Secret - without ears!!!



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As I mentioned, I got the scissors out last weekend and cut off Secret's ears. Here she is minus the long ears. What do you think?

And you can see the side of her face where she sticks out her tongue (because her teeth had to be pulled). She will be 10 in another 2 weeks, but she still acts like a puppy.

Secret has now been with me for an entire year and she's my baby for sure.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I LOVE short ears, Lynn! I think Secret is adorable! I think it's cute how her tongue sticks out, it looks like she's smirking, laughing at a 'secret' joke!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I think Secret looks absolutely adorable with her new haircut. She looks so young and fresh. I LOVE IT!!!

You dune good Lynn!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I LOVE it - the cute factor just jumped way up -if that was possible.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:rofl: she is too cute for words. I want to know how long that bow stays on though? She is so absolutely adorable...I just wish I could kiss her.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I LOVE Secret's new look with the shorter ears, Lynn. She is adorable!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> :rofl: she is too cute for words. I want to know how long that bow stays on though? She is so absolutely adorable...I just wish I could kiss her.


Sylvia -- the bow stays on for the pictures. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh wait, I have a suggestion. When I shortened Ray's ears I took the scissors upward to soften the hard edge...like what my stylist does with my hair. Soften up the straight edge to make it look more like a natural puppy ear.
I wish I knew how to describe the technique better...hold the scissors pointed up to the ears and snip little pieces, while rounding it slightly.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the short ears on her :wub: :wub: so cute.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I love Secret.......do you know who she reminds me of. Remember the movie, "Paper Moon!!" Ryan O Neal's daughter Tatum. The little short bob and those big bows in her hair!! She was precious and so is Secret!!!:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Lynn, I love Secret.......do you know who she reminds me of. Remember the movie, "Paper Moon!!" Ryan O Neal's daughter Tatum. The little short bob and those big bows in her hair!! She was precious and so is Secret!!!:chili:


Dianne -- haven't thought of that movie in ages, but I do remember Tatum very well. 

Thought you were going to say that she reminded you of Rain -- as she reminds me a little of Rain.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

adorable!!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I honestly have to agree with everyone else. I LOVE Secrets new look. I think she is absolutely adorable. Looks like a young pup!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am a sucker for a puppy cut and she is no exception! Beautiful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Secret looks absolutely adorable with short ears!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah what a beauty!!
Hair will always grow back thank goodness or else Lilly would look really funny.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Secret is soooo cute with her short ears!!! She looks like a puppy again!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I love that look for Secret.:wub2: It really makes her large eyes stand out -- and you know what a pushover I am for big eyes.:wub: She looks totally adorable. In fact I would put one of those in your siggie picture for Secret. I think these photos are more flattering than the one you have of her. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, I truly love Secret's new haircut! It is perfect on her and she looks like a puppy. She looks great!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

So if Secret is without ears..can she still hear me saying how adorable she looks? 
You have a real knack for grooming! Very cute! :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

That's adorable! I agree with Susan about her eyes-- goodness they look so bright and huge! Just precious, and that bow really completes her look!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: I like it!!! Good choice, the shorter ears suit her perfectly, she looks like a puppy again. .....the eternal puppy :innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

TOTAL CUTENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE Secret's new cut! She's such a doll baby Lynn!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I think she looks precious! :wub: And she certainly looks younger than almost 10! 

I have to get Phoebe's ears cut too because she has been scratching one of them so much that there's a huge mat that I can't get out :mellow: and I doubt the groomer can either. I've been sick about it since yesterday but now that I've seen adorable Secret, I'm actually looking forward to Phoebe's new look!!! :chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is so adorable! I love her short ears!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Secret looks adorable! I love the big bow!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Lynn, I just love her new hair cut. I think she looks just like a puppy with her ears shorter. She is such a little doll. Her coat looks great too.:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She looks really cute, Lynn and I love her bow!:wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Lynn, Secret is just adorable! She looks like a little puppy :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is a darling. I have never seen a bad picture of that beautiful pup!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Secret looks perfect, she has such beautiful big eyes :wub:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you for all the nice comments about my baby girl. I love her head and especially her eyes. Even Bonnie has said that Secret has one of the prettiest heads that she's ever produced.

And, Pat, she is the eternal puppy -- just as Ava will always be. It's in the genes.  She makes me think of the Rod Stewart song "Forever Young". 

(For any of the newbies on here -- Secret is Ava's mom. Just an FYI. And she's also related to many of the other Angels on SM -- for example, she's Rocco's Aunt.)


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Awwwww... she looks precious with her little short ears and great big bow!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww how cute is she...such a precious little girl.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh i do love it. She looks super adorable :wub: gotta love the bow too ^_^


----------

